# redog aka Dave...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I heard it's your birthday! Happy Happy Birthday to the best boss man out there on the net! Hope you have an awesome day, and maybe I'll have a drink with ya tonight!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy birthday boss!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy birthday big guy!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I think for those of us who don't have plans on going out.. we should all have a Hangout (Google) with Dave and let's have drinks lol... I'm game... anybody else!?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy birthday Dave!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthday Dave!!! Have a great one


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Seem to be ahead of the game. I've already had a couple of drinks.

This one of those "yay time difference" things. Haha

Happy birthday Dave. Hope it's a great one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Fo'get yo bday redog lol. Happy bday brother.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Bday


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I think for those of us who don't have plans on going out.. we should all have a Hangout (Google) with Dave and let's have drinks lol... I'm game... anybody else!?


What is this Google you speak of? I thought google was just a search engine.
I'll pound a beer for the big guy this evening for sure.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

there's a thing called Google Hangouts that allows google users who add each other to their "circles" to "Hangout" on a video chat together. I did it one time with Kayla, Nicole and Amy.

http://www.google.com/hangouts/


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, my parents are dragging me to Sea World tomorrow, so I can't stay up all late and shit and I'm not really computer savvy, but if ya'll walk me through it, I'll totally drink beers with ya.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well we'll have to give it a go some other time. Dont wanna keep ya up past your bed time lol. Feed the dolphins! Make sure to squish the fish in your hands first lol. I still remember that from my 5th birthday when my grandpa took me to Sea World.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I swear he gets older every year!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Google is taking over the world! 

I love Google hangouts!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bossman! Hope ur having a good one!

And Google hangouts is awesome ... I'm on it almost every night!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Happy Birthday Bossman! Hope ur having a good one!
> 
> And Google hangouts is awesome ... I'm on it almost every night!


WHAT where were you last weekend when I was begging for drinking buddies!???? TRAITOR!

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!! You're a Scorpio like me! Best sign in the zodiac!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Dave...Happy Birthday. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

yea yea yea....happy birthday....sfw....u 1 year older.. a hole lot uglier and I betcha you shorter...u still pay taxes...u still gotta buy hi priced gas....
u cant bend like ya once could.....ya cant take the heat or the cold like ya once could....you probably take more pills than ya used to....ya willy is fixin to quit on ya....ya piss more than ya used to...and it takes longer!!!
ya cant eat this and ya cant eat that like ya used to...
and I know ya hear more bitchin than ya used to......ya cant see like ya used to......if ya can ya don't wanna see it,cause its ya gut... dunlapped over ya belt..huh??? do what???? aw shit it aint hashbrowns birthday????...dam!!

sorry dave my bad....happy birthday....I thunk it was hash's......that's why I didn't say ya hair is fallin out...hahahahahahahaha


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I know I'm late but Happy Birthday!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry I'm late but happy Birthday!!!! :hug:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, how was your birthday Dave? Please, do tell.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

It was great! Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, been busy all weekend getting ready for winter and still haven't stored the jeep or taken the boats out of the water yet. I'm hoping the lake doesn't freeze over in the next few days, I need a break lol
Welder, I still pay taxes and the eyesight ain't what it used to be but the rest hasn't hit me yet.  I'm really lookin forward to it though. Getting old is cool, slowing down is what I've worked all my life for and I'm gunna enjoy it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

redog said:


> It was great! Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, been busy all weekend getting ready for winter and still haven't stored the jeep or taken the boats out of the water yet. I'm hoping the lake doesn't freeze over in the next few days, I need a break lol
> Welder, I still pay taxes and the eyesight ain't what it used to be but the rest hasn't hit me yet.  I'm really lookin forward to it though. Getting old is cool, slowing down is what I've worked all my life for and I'm gunna enjoy it.


Good deal. Glad you had a great birthday. And yes...slowing down is a wonderful thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

